
Welcome to Facebook Horizon - Jarred
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is8eXZco46Q
======
umeshunni
Here's a quick list of common HN comments about Facebook announcements so that
we can get them out of the way and actually discuss this product announcement:

1\. I don't use Facebook.

2\. It's been X years since I deleted my Facebook account.

3\. Facebook is a threat to democracy/society/open web/news

4\. Something something stealing/selling/sharing data.

5\. Something something tracking users.

Reminds me of reading the comments on any article about Microsoft on Slashdot
20 years ago.

~~~
authoritarian
What a surprise that someone who works at Google would support another mass
surveillance company. Some of us care about privacy, morals, and mental health
more than big checks

>I don't use Facebook.

As should everyone

>Facebook is a threat to democracy/society/open web/news

It is

>Something something stealing/selling/sharing data.

Because that is their business model, being a googler you should be well aware

>Something something tracking users.

Again, because they are and it's something you're well aware of

------
authoritarian
Cool, now you can actually scream at people about your political and religious
beliefs instead of just angrily typing

------
acedigitalpro
No thanks

